# Mini Lux can't communicate with Edge



## JPaulM (Aug 5, 2021)

Just bought an EDGE and 4 mini lux. Edge works great (How do I tell if it's a 2 tuner or a 4?). The problem is the Mini's don't/can't talk to the Edge. I bought a Bridge to no avail. Channel Master has tried to help but has been unsuccessful and TiVo only reads me scripted responses.

HELP! Frustration has set in!


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am having this issue Edge with an old mini model. I have no network issues and it’s been just fine for months. I can’t get them to connect despite reboots and network connections.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JPaulM said:


> Just bought an EDGE and 4 mini lux. Edge works great (How do I tell if it's a 2 tuner or a 4?). The problem is the Mini's don't/can't talk to the Edge. I bought a Bridge to no avail. Channel Master has tried to help but has been unsuccessful and TiVo only reads me scripted responses.
> 
> HELP! Frustration has set in!


OTA DVR - Over The Air DVR's for TV Antennas | Channel Master shows a 2 tuner


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

How is the Mini connecting to the network? I'm guessing you are trying MoCa, which should work. However the Edge does not have MoCa hardware on the OTA models. 

Start simple/small - get both the Edge and the Mini on the same network. This might have to be done by putting both in the same room as your router and connecting everything via Ethernet cables. From there start introducing small changes to get where you need to be.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JLV03 said:


> How is the Mini connecting to the network? I'm guessing you are trying MoCa, which should work. However the Edge does not have MoCa hardware on the OTA models.
> 
> Start simple/small - get both the Edge and the Mini on the same network. This might have to be done by putting both in the same room as your router and connecting everything via Ethernet cables. From there start introducing small changes to get where you need to be.


Mini's require you to have a 4 tuner TiVo, t̶h̶e̶ this Edge OTA is a 2 tuner model.
EDIT: There are also 4 tuner OTA Edge models.
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JPaulM said:


> *Just bought an EDGE and 4 mini lux*...


_Who sold you / Where did you_ buy the Edge and the Mini Luxes?

If you bought the Edge from Channel Master and it's OTA (which is all they sell / sold, IIRC), then it's 2-tuner. Minis need TiVo units with 4 tuners.


Spoiler



IIRC, TiVo *DID* have a 4-tuner Edge OTA "_briefly_" but I was never interested in anything after the Roamio since I don't trust 2½" HDDs for longevity. TiVo's current business plan is anybody's guess.





JPaulM said:


> ...Edge works great (*How do I tell if it's a 2 tuner or a 4?*)...


Ummm, you read the spec sheet (BEFORE you buy it!)   

Now that you own it, go to Live TV and see how many buffers are recording.


JPaulM said:


> ...The problem is the Mini's don't/can't talk to the Edge. I bought a Bridge to no avail...


Why would you buy a Bridge before you know if the Edge (you bought) is compatible with the Minis (you bought)? 


JPaulM said:


> ...*Channel Master has tried to help but has been unsuccessful*


Sadly Customer Service (since the majority of US companies have out-sourced it to "third world countries" to cut costs  ) isn't anywhere near what it should (or used to) be. More and more the consumer needs to be more responsible for doing their own research / homework pre-purchase (and after) since, IMHO, GOOGLE and various forums are usually more accurate than Customer Service.

Channel Master should know that it sold / sells a 2-tuner OTA Edge.


JPaulM said:


> ...and *TiVo only reads me scripted responses*.


and TiVo should know that a 2-tuner OTA Edge (that they dumped on Channel Master to sell) doesn't support Minis.


JPaulM said:


> ...HELP! Frustration has set in!


Sorry. Hope you still have all your receipts and the equipment is within the return period.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

synch22 said:


> I am having this issue Edge with an old mini model. I have no network issues and it's been just fine for months. I can't get them to connect despite reboots and network connections.


Same answer as above to @JPaulM .

When folks ask volunteers for help, they should AT LEAST post the model numbers of their equipment. 

(Edge? Old Mini? What's that tell me??? _I bought a CAR, will the TIRES I bought fit?_ )


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

pl1 said:


> Mini's require you to have a 4 tuner TiVo, t̶h̶e̶ this Edge OTA is a 2 tuner model.
> EDIT: There are also 4 tuner OTA Edge models.
> Tivo Customer Support Community


according to other posts, 2-tuner Edge models DO work with Minis.

TiVo Roamio OTA Vs. TiVo Edge Antenna DVR


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Edge OTA 4 tuner , had been working fine with older mini models. Just done with support … all kinds of hoops , reboots, unplugs and still nothing.

I am wondering if a recent update ruined my perfect setup. I plugged the mini right next to the edge into the same router and still nothing, it does not see the edge.

I am now trying my old Romario pro which has been put away for some time to see if the mini’s can connect to it…. But it does not want to download the data upon service connection. If I could get it up and going it would say a lot.

so that’s where I am at…. A good 2 hours invested with no fix yet.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

pfiagra said:


> according to other posts, 2-tuner Edge models DO work with Minis.
> 
> TiVo Roamio OTA Vs. TiVo Edge Antenna DVR


Nice find (buried in the TCF Archives!) :thumbsup: 

Most folks auto-magically remember that 2-tuner Premieres DON'T work with Minis so... 


bricco said:


> Puzzling occurrence with new 2-tuner TiVo. Background: Have owned every TiVo device since 1999. Even switched away from DIRECTV when they dropped TiVo. *Just got the 2 tuner OTAEdge from Channel Master*. I was going to use as an extra local (non-networked) device to consume my programming in one location with a wired Ethernet connection. *After a little playing around I found that the WIFI (no-wired or MOCA) connection not only could see other devices (which I knew) but could play from other devices on the network. The big plus, and maybe its a mistake, was that my Minis could not only play the recordings, but use the tuners for live TV.* Right now my Kitchen Mini is using the 2 tuner box as its source.My understanding was that you need a 4-6 tuner box to feed the Minis and use as a source. Is this random? My questions: can all 2 tuner Edge devices be a source for Minis? And, is WIFI acceptable for streaming shows from box to box? I thought otherwise in both cases.
> 
> TiVo 6 tuner Roamio Pro
> TiVo Edge for Antenna 4 tuner
> ...


My next thought is the TiVo MAK:


tommage1 said:


> Got my 2 tuner OTA from Channel Master. *The lifetime is active, I guess on Channel Master account.* I am not going to switch to my account until I test it for at least a couple weeks in case I want to return. Observations, no pre-roll ads. Maybe because they are turned off for Channel Master. They might show up when switching to buyers account....


What's the MAK on the Edge and what's the MAK on the Minis? If bought from separate companies (likely since does Channel Master sell Minis?), the Edge might still be sold with a Channel Master MAK and the Minis might have a MAK assigned by TiVo to the purchaser.

CERTAINLY both Channel Master *AND* TiVo Customer Service would pick up on this IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

synch22 said:


> Edge OTA *4 tuner , had been working fine with older mini models*. Just done with support &#8230; all kinds of hoops , reboots, unplugs and still nothing.
> 
> *I am wondering if a recent update ruined my perfect setup*. I plugged the mini right next to the edge into the same router and still nothing, it does not see the edge...


What update? Edge software? Mini Software? LAN hardware? Users need to provide more details when asking volunteers for help.  

If it worked once and doesn't work now, something changed somewhere - you just have to figure out what...


synch22 said:


> ...I am now trying my old *Romario pro which has been put away for some time* to see if the mini's can connect to it&#8230;. But it does not want to download the data upon service connection. If I could get it up and going it would say a lot...


Go into System Information and report back what software version it's running (20.???).

*DON'T run Guided Setup!*

I'm not positive but I somewhat remember old stored away TiVo units with old software being unable to UPDATE to the newest software, which they will try, AND FAIL, to do but if you WRITE ZEROS to a new HDD (5400RPM and CMR) the TiVo unit will treat it as a new installation and start fresh with the new software.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

ClearToLand said:


> What update? Edge software? Mini Software? LAN hardware? Users need to provide more details when asking volunteers for help.
> 
> If it worked once and doesn't work now, something changed somewhere - you just have to figure out what...
> Go into System Information and report back what software version it's running (20.???).
> ...


thanks for the response. Edge is running 21.10.2.V20-USM-12-D6F
I am claiming update because nothing has changed anywhere in my house and both the Mini's can not see the edge.

you were right about the old put away mini and Roamio, it's been so long they won't even make a connection successfully, so that hope is DOA. I did not run guided set up with these just tried to make a TiVo connection and it will never successfully complete on both devices.

I went through support and on one of my minis we even reset it to default. On guided setup, it still sees no Edge on the network so I can't complete guided setup. These were all actions taken on the phone with support.

So 4 tuner edge is successfully on the network can update and stream apps&#8230; will not be seen by 2 TiVo minis in 2 separate locations. I am at 3 hours now and just going to let them sit connected and hope for a miracle but in the meantime not counting on it.

last case scenario will be order new mini lux and hope that fixes things. Love the OTA edge, HDTV with an antenna has been great. This hiccup is not the first time these issues have come up with previous TiVo's so we will see. The Mini's are V1 from original release date so maybe that's it.
Thanks


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

synch22 said:


> thanks for the response. Edge is running 21.10.2.V20-USM-12-D6F
> I am claiming update because nothing has changed anywhere in my house and both the Mini's can not see the edge...


I was asking for the software version on the Roamio, not the Edge. The Edge will only run TE4 / 21.x software.


synch22 said:


> ...you were right about the old put away mini and Roamio, it's been so long they won't even make a connection successfully, so *that hope is DOA*. I did not run guided set up with these just tried to make a TiVo connection and it will never successfully complete on both devices...


I'll repeat myself here - old TiVo software will not UPDATE nor can it get NEW GUIDE DATA (the format changed). If you want to quit now and throw in the towel, that's your choice. BUT, you can WRITE ZEROS to a HDD and get the OLD Roamio to easily download and install NEW software, as long as the hardware is still functional.


synch22 said:


> ...*I went through support* and on one of my minis we even reset it to default. On guided setup, it still sees no Edge on the network so I can't complete guided setup. These were all actions taken on the phone with support...


*STOP* working with TiVo Support - they can only foul things up more... 


synch22 said:


> ...So 4 tuner edge is successfully on the network can update and stream apps&#8230; will not be seen by 2 TiVo minis in 2 separate locations. I am at 3 hours now and *just going to let them sit connected and hope for a miracle* but in the meantime not counting on it...


Nothing is going to happen, IMHO...


synch22 said:


> ...last case scenario will be *order new mini lux* and hope that fixes things...


Waste of money, IMHO. If the v1 Mini doesn't work, the v9999 Mini isn't going to work either. Get the old Roamio going...  Then we can see if the old Roamio and the new Edge can communicate - troubleshooting the problem WITHOUT spending more money.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Lol I like @ClearToLand your style. I don't want the hassle of writing 0's to my Roamio&#8230;. I don't even know where to start. Last time I opened a TiVo and played with the HD was 15 yrs ago, I had one of those SATa connectors and successfully upgraded a HD&#8230;. 
I think you are right. As of right now I'm screwed &#8230; I think it's the Edge because 2 separate Mini's see no edge.

Or&#8230;. The century Link router did something and is not playing nice right now. 
Who knows, you've helped all you can thanks !


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

D6F = 4 Tuner OTA Edge. No MoCA bridge built in. See: Knowledge: TiVo Service Number and Model Number Table


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

pfiagra said:


> according to other posts, 2-tuner Edge models DO work with Minis.


I was not aware of this. TiVo support shows "Cannot be set as a host" so I assumed they would know.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

pl1 said:


> I was not aware of this. TiVo support shows "Cannot be set as a host" so I assumed they would know.
> View attachment 61677


I thought the same but @bricco (see QUOTE in my post above) says otherwise...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

ClearToLand said:


> I thought the same but @bricco (see QUOTE in my post above) says otherwise...


I did read your quote!


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

pl1 said:


> I did read your quote!


I'd like to say: "_Hey, I'm just the hired help_" but I'm not - just another volunteer trying to help out here-and-there.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

ClearToLand said:


> I'd like to say: "_Hey, I'm just the hired help_" but I'm not - just another volunteer trying to help out here-and-there.


So more wasted time and I've come closer to the solution. If I move the edge downstairs &#8230; wired to the switch and to other rooms on the switch all minis work fine and see the TiVo.

The issue seems to be the green wave router/modem from century link. Any time it's hooked upstairs nothing works and the minis can not see the edge.
Like I said this all worked fine before but now nothing. Perhaps the modem/router got some kind of update? I may try a new one to replace and see if it fixes the issue.
But as of now at least I am closer , it's not Tivos issue&#8230;. Modem/router to switch is losing the signal somewhere &#8230; why when it worked fine I don't know. To be continued


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

synch22 said:


> ...So more wasted time and I've come closer to the solution. *If I move the edge downstairs &#8230; wired to the switch and to other rooms on the switch all minis work fine and see the TiVo*...


How do the devices get their IP? Manually? / Fixed? / Static? Just one switch with TiVo and Minis? What's the Make / Model of the switch? (Details...)


synch22 said:


> ...*The issue seems to be the green wave router/modem from century link. Any time it's hooked upstairs nothing works and the minis can not see the edge*...


This is just throwing '_something_' out there and seeing if it sticks (similar saying) but:

GOOGLE: "*IGMP Snooping*" and then try "*Green Ethernet Switches*"​
I remember reading here on TCF about both 'topics / subjects' having problems but I have no personal experience. I use mostly older equipment and research the hell out of things (OCD  ) so my problems are few and far apart.

Please post either a LINK to your modem's manual / spec sheet or at least the Make / Model.


synch22 said:


> ...Like I said this all worked fine before but now nothing. *Perhaps the modem/router got some kind of update? I may try a new one* to replace and see if it fixes the issue....


If the modem / router is a combo, you need to research how to put it in "*Bridge Mode*". I have to keep my FiOS router because it feeds my FiOS STB via coax but I put it in "Bridge Mode" so that I could use a "DD-WRT Capable" router behind it (I like the IP Mapping, Firewall Rules, Status, etc...)


synch22 said:


> ...But as of now at least I am closer , it's not Tivos issue&#8230;. Modem/router to switch is losing the signal somewhere &#8230; why when it worked fine I don't know. *To be continued*


Thanks for the follow-up. It will be great when you solve it.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Switch is an old Dlink- DGS-1005G

Devices get all their addresses automatically. I had the TiVo and All Minis on the switch 3 ports of the 5 all working just fine. When I moved the edge downstairs.

I saw the thread about IGMP snooping… already spent 1 hour on it this am , the configuration does not show up on the Centurylink Greenwave 4000xg.

I am officially done. I can get the edge back on upstairs and use WiFi to hookup with the green wave router but still can not see it with the mini’s downstairs.


1 other thing I found interesting. With the edge hardwired to the Greenwave , I can not stream over the TiVo App with an IPad …. It tells me setup has failed. I can control recording and deleting shows. But when I go to WiFi mode on the edge … re establish connection the iPad and IPhones can see the edge stream just fine .

this all leads me to think it’s the main router/modem basically blocking some kind of outbound traffic when it’s hardwired. This all changed in the last week. I think I officially need to be done now. Would a Modem Router “reset” do any good? Lol

I may be at 6+ hrs…. We will just live with the edge upstairs for now thanks for the detailed responses.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

synch22 said:


> Switch is an old Dlink- DGS-1005G
> 
> *Devices get all their addresses automatically*. I had the TiVo and All Minis on the switch 3 ports of the 5 all working just fine. When I moved the edge downstairs...


Devices either get their IPs manually or automatically from a DHCP Server. A "_DGS-1005G 5-Port Gigabit Unmanaged Desktop Switch series makes use of D-Link Green Ethernet technology_" does not have a DHCP Server so do the addresses begin with 169.254.xxx.yyy? (I don't know offhand if the TiVo OS is like the Windows OS regarding generating 169.254.xxx.yyy IPs.)


synch22 said:


> ...I saw the thread about IGMP snooping&#8230; already spent 1 hour on it this am , the configuration does not show up on the *Centurylink Greenwave 4000xg*...


I'm working on my own projects now - can't look into your modem / router until later...


synch22 said:


> ...*I am officially done*...


  :disappointed:


synch22 said:


> ...I can get the edge back on upstairs and use WiFi to hookup with the green wave router but *still can not see it with the mini's downstairs*.
> 
> 1 other thing I found interesting. *With the edge hardwired to the Greenwave , I can not stream over the TiVo App with an IPad* &#8230;. It tells me setup has failed. *I can control recording and deleting shows*. But *when I go to WiFi mode on the edge* &#8230; re establish connection *the iPad and IPhones can see the edge stream just fine* .
> 
> this all leads me to think it's the main router/modem basically blocking some kind of outbound traffic when it's hardwired. This all changed in the last week. I think I officially need to be done now. *Would a Modem Router "reset" do any good?* Lol...


Please don't take this the wrong way but, IMHO, today's technology has exceeded the "logic capabilities" of the average '_non-technical_' consumer. Folks, like my wife for example :kissingheart:, make up all these irrational, illogical 'theories' of how they 'think' something should work (in THEIR mind) totally contrary "the real world". 

If you give me, or anyone else reading this thread and trying to help you out, the 'details' and answer our questions, I see no reason for giving up. Maybe you're leaving something out - like, maybe your wireless is via "Mesh". "Mesh" has problems. I use old routers as APs (Access Points). My LAN backbone is all hard-wired. For my 2.5GHz APs, I use 'reduced' power, only channels 1, 6, 11 and am careful to watch that their coverage areas don't overlap. I've had a home LAN since the 90s, starting with coaxial cable w/ BNC connectors and WFWG 3.11 (I have a 'Kaypro Networking Kit', IIRC, for CP/M but never got a 'Round Tuit'); BEFORE Cat 3 . I only started using wireless ~2016 when, due to health reasons (heart, I can't sit / stand too long or the blood pools in my ankles and hurts) I started using a tablet to 'surf' the internet (daily entertainment  ).



synch22 said:


> ...I may be at 6+ hrs&#8230;. *We will just live with the edge upstairs for now* thanks for the detailed responses.





synch22 said:


> Lol I like @ClearToLand your style. *I don't want the hassle of writing 0's to my Roamio&#8230;. I don't even know where to start*. Last time I opened a TiVo and played with the HD was 15 yrs ago, I had one of those SATa connectors and successfully upgraded a HD&#8230;.
> I think you are right. As of right now I'm screwed &#8230; I think it's the Edge because 2 separate Mini's see no edge.
> 
> Or&#8230;. The *century Link router did something and is not playing nice right now*.
> Who knows, you've helped all you can thanks !


What kind of PCs do you own? Windows? Desktops or laptops? You can burn a "Diagnostic CD or DVD" with an OS and utility programs (UBCD or Hiren's Boot Disk) that will run on any older (Windows-style) PC that already has Western Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostics loaded. You just connect the HDD from the Roamio, do the steps I list, pop it back into your Roamio and 'poof!', back in business. 



Spoiler



My *KNEES* are now starting to hurt from sitting here too long - got to go lay down... It sucks getting old...


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Well there is such a thing as running from a problem and just finding a solution for what you need.

I ended up just splitting the signal from my antenna, and happy to report I have no signal loss despite using a few splitters and my in wall setup that was run 10 years ago.

so I have the OTA signal to my bedroom now , hooked into the tv and also split for an additional OTA TiVo, in the meantime I will see if it’s really needed. I can quickly swap the TiVo from upstairs to downstairs but will more than likely get an additional unit.

As of now I’m done … good luck and thanks 2 all…


----------

